# Report: Stoudemire out four months after surgery



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, there goes pretty much our season 

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2187484



> Amare Stoudemire reportedly will be sidelined up to four months after diagnostic surgery on his left knee evolved into a microfracture procedure Tuesday morning, Stoudemire's manager told the Arizona Republic.
> 
> The arthroscopic operation found the cartilage damage in Stoudemire's left knee to be more severe than anticipated, the newspaper reported.
> 
> ...


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/sun...s/1011suns.html

Amare out four months
Suns star has microfracture procedure on left knee
Paul Coro
The Arizona Republic
Oct. 11, 2005


The Suns received devastating news this morning regarding their All-Star big man.

Suns star Amaré Stoudemire’s arthroscopic surgery evolved into a microfracture procedure on his left knee this morning, according to his manager.

Team physician and orthopedic surgeon Thomas Carter found Stoudemire’s cartilage damage to be more severe than anticipated. Stoudermire’s manager, Rodney Rice, said the power forward is expected be out for four months because of the surgery.

“It was better to do the microfracture now instead of chancing that the lesion would grow, which might affect Amaré down the road,” said Rice, who was in the room during this morning’s scope. “It was best to do the procedure now.”

Suns fans remember how microfracture surgery greatly changed the game of Penny Hardaway but Rice said Stoudemire should not be as adversely affected because he is having the operation at a younger age and at a time when the lesion is smaller. During a microfracture, holes are drilled into the bone. The cells then come up with the blood through the holes and form into cartilage.

“He’s got a lot of things in his favor to come back in a strong way,” Rice said.

Bad news for a great player.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

We should of never got rid of Q, and JJ. We need them now, real bad. This isn't bad just for this season, this might be a permanent bad thing. Things like this are never certain, and Amare may never again be even half of what he was.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

He shoulda had it done right when he felt problems in his knee. Not wait months and even after your extension. He coulda been back by November. 

But this means. Kurt Thomas is our C, and Marion is a PF again.




And I don't think it will be longterm. And to the comparison to Mcdyess, I don't buy it. He had different type of injuries.


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

This really is sad news.. Im not really a fan but it is sad when a great player gets injured. Its always nice to watch very talented and great players on the court. Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

Ouch!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

That sucks I wish they would have discovered that earlier. I'm a fan of Amare and I wish him well. Hopefully you guys can just hold on, until he comes back.


----------



## ivote4replay (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow- As much as I am a Kings fan, nobody wants to hear news like this. I really hope Amare gets back to normal. His physician said since he's still young, and that Amare should recover nicely.


----------



## THE MATRIX 31 (Jul 22, 2005)

A dynasty ruined in 1 off season. Wow.


----------



## White Skittlz (Sep 16, 2005)

Well once again i'm going to hear **** about the Spurs in the championship. I really hope Amare gets better and doesn't go the path of Hardaway.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Bad news. But you know what. I did expect Amare to get an injury like this. 
People are comparing him to McDyess, but Amare's microfracture surgery is not even the same type or severity. They did the surgery to prevent Amare from getting severely injured in the long run. The comparison to Penny is also moot, since Penny already had knee problems. Webber? different injury.

The only thing which is common, is that they all had microfracture surgery. Which is a technique to repair an injury... not the cause. Amare was able to dunk and work on his game, although with pain, the only thing this surgery hopefully does is eliminate the pain. 
But the gloomy news is, I dont he will come back in 4 months, probably 5 months, but he'd be out of shape and if the suns arent in a position to contend, they wont risk him returning out of rhythm and risk another injury. Its a depressing look, but it happens.

I think without Amare, the Suns can still get 40-45 wins. People underestimate a system that allows its players to play their game. With Nash at the helm the suns should see a lot of players getting career seasons., mainly the young guys. Also dissapointed in the lack of faith for Marion and Nash (MVP). The Suns just look drastically change.

But hey, Nash, JJ, Q, Marion and Amare werent't suppose to win 60 games last season either.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

well, well, well no JJ no Q and now no Amare u better hope KT can find more than 10ppg


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Bad break for Suns: Jerry Stackhouse was skeptical about the Phoenix Suns' estimate that All-Star Amare Stoudemire will be out four months after having knee surgery Tuesday. 

It could be considerably longer, Stackhouse said. 

"Any time they go inside that knee, that's what you're looking at – four months," Stackhouse said. "But I don't think it's realistic that he'll be back to his true form until next season." 

The procedure Stoudemire had done is the same one that Chris Webber, Penny Hardaway and Eduardo Najera had. All had trouble returning to form. 

"It's a big blow, no question," said assistant coach Del Harris. 

Added Mark Cuban: "Amare was a top-five player in the league. You'd think that changes things."


----------

